# no sperm found in biopsy - what now?



## JJD1981 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi all.  I am new to Fertility Friends and in desperate need of help.  

Please could you advise of any male infertility experts specialising in Azoospermia in UK or abroad?  My DH has had a number of SA's confirming no sperm.  This week he had his first PESA and TESA which revealed no sperm.  We are not going to give up! 

Any advise on male infertility drugs and where we can go for another biopsy that  will check all areas of his testis. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi JJD1981.

I'm so sorry to hear that your dh's biopsy wasn't successful.  I'm afraid I can't advise on any other specialists because my dh chose not to undergo TESE when he was diagnosed with azoospermia. I didn't want to read and run though so would suggest that you take a look at the male factor thread or the donor sperm threads - I'm sure some of the partners of the ladies who are using donors underwent the procedure so they may be able to advise you more re where to go for a second opinion. 

Good luck and take care.  

NM


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi JJD1981,
I'm sorry to hear that your DH's biopsy was unsuccessful, I can well remember the sadness we felt at that stage   
We had a telephone consultation with Peter Schlegel who works in the US. At the time (7 years ago!) he was the leading expert in male infertility. The consultation was well worth the money as it cleared a lot of things up for us. Have a look on the NOA thread in the male infertility section of FF - the ladies on that thread are experts and will be able to give you some advice. 
pippi x


----------



## JJD1981 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you all for your responses...

This forum is so huge I don't know where to begin, but ill have a good try.

pippilongstockings: I keep hearing Peter Schlegel name in other places, it might be worth giving him a call as you suggested, is there anyone else in London (slightly closer to home)?

JJD


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, JJD1981!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

We have been marked down as unexplained, so can't offer personal experiences, but I can give you a few links that I think might help you.

Male factors ~ CLICK HERE There you can talk to other members in the same situation, who might be able to recommend a clinic

Regional ~ CLICK HERE Once you have found (or researching) a clinic you can look here and chat to others who have been to the same clinic.

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck!             

Sue


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

JJD1981 said:


> pippilongstockings: I keep hearing Peter Schlegel name in other places, it might be worth giving him a call as you suggested, is there anyone else in London (slightly closer to home)?


Sorry JJD, I'm a bit out of it now so you'd probably be better asking on the male factor board. Good luck! x


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi There,

I don't have any personal experience but I hear Johnathan Ramsey is good - he holds a clinic near Windsor, and quite possibly at one of the London clinics too.

Had a little google for you: http://www.spirehealthcare.com/windsor/our-consultants/our-consultants/mr-jonathan-ramsay/

Good luck 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## JJD1981 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you all for your messages...

We have a few scheduled calls next week with Dr Turek and Dr Schlegel to see what advise they can give in terms of DH sperm retrieval.

My UK back up will be Suks Minhas if the costs start to spiral out of control...

DH went to GP today to pick up his biopsy paperwork and ultrasound test results which indicated a Small Variocoele - Urologist did not mention this before DH Biopsy on Monday   - Would it have an affect on production? I should have been told about this as its one more thing that can be eliminated from our enquiries.

Really hate all this unnecessary worry and search for answers.


----------



## irishpete (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi JJD1981,

Sorry to hear your news.  I completely understand the feeling as I have NOA too.

I also recommend Jonathan Ramsay.  He is a specialist male infertility urologist consultant.  We found him very knowledgeable and comforting during my investigations.  I only tracked him down because the NHS was so utterly useless.  If you have private medical cover, you should be able to get the infertility investigations (consultations / chromosonal blood tests) paid for.

Because my condition was due to Klinefelters, a genetic condition, and also due to potential side affects of passing this condition on to male offspring, we chose not to try mTESE and are currently on our 2nd cycle of IVF/FET using donor sperm.

Good luck, I wish you well.


----------



## JJD1981 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi irishpete

Thank you for your advice - DH has booked telephone consultations with Dr Turek and Dr Schlegel in the US to get the expert opinion.  More closer to home he has booked an appointment with Suks Minhas.

I totally agree that NHS is useless and as time is not on our side, prefer to go private if we have to.

Dudders: Thank you for your recommendation - we are going to see how we get on with Suks Minhas, felt that the team in his office was a little bit more comforting and informative.

Will keep you all posted.


----------

